
This is a web page - sebg
https://justinjackson.ca/words.html
======
aphextron
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

This has been around for years

------
vortico
I usually browse the web without downloading CSS or Javascript unless I need
it, and the experience is very different because it makes me spend time
reading content rather fumbling through the page layout. I'd recommend trying
it.

